# Suggested Diet on HelpforIBS.com



## lxdreamerxl

I'm looking into this diet and I'm just wondering if any of you have tried it and is it worth it? I mean it makes sense but wow...no meat at all? Some of the stuff she says you can't eat have never made me feel bad before...And another thing is, I don't know how I could possibly be on this diet because it looks like you have to cook all your own foods...thats a lot of different types of food my mom would have to buy on top of the regular brands we buy now, and also, a lot of time put in to cooking each and every meal, which 1) I don't have time for and 2) I'm the worst cook in the world.Anyone had similar problems and work their way around it?


----------



## miranda

My personal opinion is that foods don't cause IBS but if you have an unhealthy food inside you and your body wants to have an ibs episode then you're in more trouble than necessary. Pooping out oatmeal isn't as bad as pooping out bacon and chili cheese dogs.The points that made the most sense to me were1. eat smaller portions, less shock to the system. eat half your dinner now, wrap it up eat the other half in 1.5 or 2 hours2. no deep fried foods3. no heavy grease food, bacon, cheesy pizza, fries, hotdogs, sausages.4. at least once a day eat a bowl of oatmeal, just to get that spongey stuff into your gut.I'll still eat meat, like lean lunch meats, or 2 or 3 meatballs and I'll have half a cup of coffee.I think ppl just eat too much sometimes, like have a healthy person eat 2 lbs of cherries and they'll get a tummy ache and diarrhea. In my healthy days I would get tummy aches from Starbucks Frapps, then i realized how much caffeine, calories, fat and sugar it has!!m is for moderation


----------



## lxdreamerxl

Makes sense...The more I look into it the more a lot of stuff makes sense but it does seem like a book she created on what works for _her_, not all IBS sufferers. Because some of the stuff she recommends always makes me sick, some of the stuff she says to stay away from has never been a problem for me... Like how she says never drink anything cold on an empy stomach, just hot drinks...Hot drinks always get my D going... But yes, maybe take some of her ideas, pass up on others... I definately agree about eating too much though, thats probably worse than any food you could eat is how much of it you consume.


----------



## Kathleen M.

Everyone has something odd that sets the off that doesn't set off everyone else.Really if you wrote a book that listed every unsafe food and every safe food for every IBSer it would read as every food is bad and no food is good.From what I have read of her book it tends to be what should work for a good portion of IBSers (not just her in particular). But everyone is going to have some quirk or other and if you wrote a book telling everyone to avoid everything that might set any person with IBS off, you would have a book telling people to starve to death.No matter what the recommendation is from anyone it will never be for EVERY single person with IBS exactly as written. That is part of what makes working through IBS frustrating is the individual quirks with food.Now me, I drink something cold on a very empty stomach and I can get really bad pain, even now that the IBS is pretty much under control. If I eat something then it isn't a problem. But there are some people for whom hot drinks get things moving. I think this is why a lot of people prefer room temperature water over other drinks. It doesn't set off either reaction.K.


----------



## cat crazy

How many have tried Heather's Acacia gum fiber? Want some feedback as I am going to be trying it myself. Currently I am taking just plain psyllium husk powder which was recommended by a dietician a few years ago. Heather's website mentions that psyllium causes some gas and bloating, not just in the initial stages of taking it. Any one taking Acacia gumfiber?


----------



## 22058

Hi all, just thought I would tell you what happened to me on heather's ibs diet. I read the book and thought it was wonderful. I followed her guidelines strictly for 8 days and felt the same if not worse than before. Not to mention the $ I spent into getting all this new stuff into my kitchen. I do agree that salad makes me sick. Honestly after 8 days I went back to eating whatever I want and I feel a little better. I think the worst part was giving up coffee!! lol The diet made me more depressed too, especially when you watch everyone else around you eat good things. It might work for some people, but it certainly didnt for me. I do think it is worth a try though, and I'm glad I tried it. I never thought my ibs was food related (except for icecream because I'm lactose as well). Most ibs'ers know that there are certain things that trigger their attacks, and to avoid them. Thanks for listening.


----------



## 18553

No, that diet is just a scam to make money! Beware of Heather Van Vorous and he IBS suggestions and money makers!


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts

Steve S,Heather was first a member of this IBS Group before she wrote her book. What works for one person doesn't necessarily work for other's and I'm pretty sure Heather states that. You can't fault Heather for trying to help people. If she has made some revenue from that, good for her.Jeff


----------



## JudithB

DariceHow can you try a diet for 8 days and say that it does not work.??Some of us have been struggling for many years trying to find some answers and Heather Van Vorous's reseaarch, diet, supplements etc. etc. are the best thing I have ever seen in 30 years.If you give up a diet after 8 days then all I can say is that you couldn't be that bad.


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts

For what it is worth, this document at the FDA might suggest some further research as to the benefits of this.http://www.fda.gov/ohrms/dockets/dailys/04...00773-vol23.pdfJeff


----------



## 22770

I have Heathers book and right from the start i knew i wouldn't be able to follow the diet strictly, i can't eat bread and pasta etc, but the info in the beginning of the book itself is invaluable.I thank her for sharing what she has learned over the years. If more people went ahead and did it then we would be a lot better off. She deserves anything she made for having the guts to write the book in the first place!Lisa


----------



## 13571

I like Heather's book because it gave/gives me a starting off point. I know I won't be able to tolerate some of the stuff that she recommends, but it's been a great helping hand.I really had no idea what to do when I figured out that I had IBS and having that resource was great for me.


----------



## Jazzi7

I found that website ages ago. I found the cheat sheet quite helpful. I don't follow it completely but it helps you to choose better foods for you. It is a guide. Like now for breakfast I will choose to have oats instead of usual cereals with a bran base. Before I wasn't eating cereal at all coz it seemed to upset my stomach. I have chosen to reduce the milk in my diet where possible I have soy now. Except when I can't get around it. The list has made me aware of what foods are less likely to give me problems. The thing is everyone is different but it does give you something to experiment with. I think I would be wary about getting rid of meats and all out of my diet. I am aware for my iron levels although I take supplements I still need red meat. I don't think it's healthy to cut meat out completely. But I am more aware now that red meat can be particularly bad for my IBS so I will try to only eat it if I am going to be home or not going out etc... When I can afford to put up with the problem.


----------



## Jazzi7

One more thing too....With the hot and cold drink discussion...It can depend what is in your hot drink. Whether it is a milk drink or has caffiene in it can be a big trigger for IBS... plain hot water may not be the problem... it's what you put in it sometimes... I know cold water can muck me around a bit too. I think room temperature water is a good thing. Yet my Mum has IBS and she drinks cold water all the time. So it is a very personal thing.


----------



## 23394

I agree with the gentle about EAtin for IBS is a scam; i bought the book, and followed it religiously for over two months; the only thing i got from it was gaining 15 lbs. The recipes are high in carbs and starches (white rice, pasta, french breads, potatoes, etc.) I have since tossed the book; I guess where there is a buck to be made someone is out there making that buck.


----------



## 19666

I read the information on the website and followed the diet as a guideline, not a prescription. Especially the part about tempering your system with a bit of soluble fiber along with the harder to digest foods. That was easy to do, didn't require any special purchases or recipes, and didn't necessarily mean all bread and pasta. It definitely didn't clear up my symptoms. However, after about a week on that diet, my system calmed down enough that I was finally able to isolate certain trigger foods - before that, everything bothered me and I was losing weight precipitously. So I credit Heather's diet for giving me a strategy for calming my system and helping me to find my "cure". (I don't know if I will ever really be cured, but I've been virtually symptom-free in the 2 months since I gave up MSG, except for when I cheat of course)


----------



## 22032

Heather's website was the first website that I looked to when I first started really struggling with IBS. I found alot of her information very helpful and use it. I like how she emphasizes using natural remedies to control IBS if possible (unfortunatley this cannot be done in my case). I learned about special herbs from her website which I now use to control my indigestion and cramps. I also learned about the crucial role of soluable fiber in the diet and make sure I get an even amount of it throughout the day. However, some foods that she recommends as helpful actually harm me (white breads, rice, banana's etc.)When I had IBS-D these were my staple foods, but now that I am C they put me trouble. She claims that her diet can work for both C and D, but I know my diet has completely changed since changing from D to C. Despite her claim that insoluable fiber is harmful in both cases, it is crucial in mine that I include a healthy amount of it and only eat whole grains. However, I think her website is still a great starting point for anyone who has IBS and there is alot you can learn from her. She does say that it is important to include as much insoluable fiber as you safely can. Also, her advice about the soluable fiber base for all IBSers is sound (I just feel that those of us who have C need a good amount of insoluable as well). I did try her acacia powder and had hard stools. But everyone is different, I know some people with C love it.


----------



## 23394

I found Heather's book to be worthless and the diet unhealthy. Her main ingredients for the diet is high in white rice (no nutional value), French Bread (still white flour), pasta (more white flour) (cornmeal) (still more empty carbs); english muffins, (white flour again) you might as well eat paper; egg whites (no yolks) and of course the yolks contain all the vitamans and minerals. I gained weight on her diet and finally tossed it in the dumpster. Rememember Heather is not a medical professional. She is a business woman selling her product and she may be helping people but she is not part of the medical professional. Stay clear of www....com


----------



## 22995

Hi! I'm new here. I just wanted to say that I happened upon the .. site about a year ago when my IBS was at its worst... urgent D 4-6 times a day, almost constant nausea, painful stomach cramping, etc.My father has had IBS for many years, and he had given me a few suggestions to alter my diet. I cut out all fried foods and other super high fat foods, cut sodas down to 1 caff-free coke/day, and nothing too spicy. This did help me, but it only brought me down to being sick 3-4 days a week instead of every single day. That's when I found the .. site.I started Heather's diet last year in late winter/early spring and followed it religiously. No cheating. Within 1-2 weeks I was no longer having constant attacks. It took several months for my system to completely stabilize, but it really worked for me.I am still following the diet as a permanent lifestyle. I rarely cheat unless it's a small bite of something after a safe meal. I have not had a bad D attack in over 6 months, and that was because I cheated on the diet while on vacation.I have seen people say that they gain weight on a diet that's so high in carbs, but that wasn't the case for me because I was cutting out so much fat and sodium in my diet. Since I no longer drinking sodas or juices, I drink water all the time. I was not a big overeater before I started this diet, but I didn't make healthy choices. I am 5'7" and weighed 182 lbs (size 16) this time last year. Now, after almost a year, I weigh 134 lbs (size 8). I feel so much healthier than I ever have been!This diet is not easy to stick to, but I was very serious about it because I could not live that way anymore. I was sick of constant nausea that accompanied my unpredictable bowels, and I hated the fact that it interfered so much with my daily life. I just wanted to go to the grocery store without leaving my cart and practically running to the restroom. I had to do something, and it's the healthiest thing I've ever done.I realize that everyone has different triggers, but this diet really covers all the big ones that are common to most IBS sufferers. It's definitely worth trying with an open mind.And just as a side note... I did not buy any of the teas or acacia or other things on her site. I don't take any meds except a nightly prenatal vitamin (easier on my stomach). I just read the info on the site, in the forum, and in her books (got them from the library). I didn't want to spend any money on something I wasn't sure of. I now own both of her books and her cooking DVD, but I just got those because I was tired of rechecking the books from the library. I refer to them all the time!Anyway, just wanted to say that while she does sell some IBS-related items on her site, the diet and books really are legit and have been completely life-changing for me.


----------



## 23394

Thanks for your input but unlike you I had different results. I did gain weight. Too much of Heather's diet is of high carbs (and I dont' mean the good carbs) and high starches. I also know of someone how also tried heather's diet and she is dietabitic and heather's diet for ibs is not for those with diabestes. TOO HIGH IN CARBS. The thing about heather's site is that if you post the slightest opposing view of heather' you will receive an email from heather accusing you of attacking her. I replied to her by telling her I was not attacking her but that saying products on her site did not help my situation. (The Peppermint Caps she sells. I have GERD and my GI doctor informed me that anyone who has GERD should not take any form of peppermint because pepppermint increases the acid in your stomach).That is what she did to me and it wasn't just Heather it was her 'cronies' who monitor her site. She logged me out of the site. I can view the site but am prohibited from posting anything. So you see she is only open to a one-sided view hers because she is pushing products.


----------



## 23394

You are the lucky one. I gained weight. Heather' site didn't do a thing for me other than gaining weight. I find Heather's book Eating for IBS to be WORTHLESS and the diet unhealthy. Take a good look at it, it relies too much on HIGH CARBS (THE BAD CARDS AT THAT). The majority of her diet consists of eating white flour and more white flour. And if someone is saying that Heather's diet has really helped them then why is it people that are on the diet still are having flareups. That mean the diet isn't working. Think aboutr it, if the diet was working for them, they would not be having flaresup. Two recipes I thought was horrible was the cheesecake. Also teh corn chowder,I made that one too, within 20 minutes after eating it, i was in teh bathroom with the D. No matter what I did, topping the cheesecake with homemade blueberry sauce, it didnt' cover up the disgusting taste. If you look at the recipes closely, they are not different than other recipes you find in other cookbooks.


----------



## 23553

I have been using that diet a couple of weeks now, and I only have problems when I do something stupid like eat a bunch of french fries. It doesn't leave me completely symptom free, but the nausea I used to have was debilitating, and now I hardly notice any symptoms I might have. I also noticed that most of the foods that I used to rely on that never seemed to make me feel sick also happened to cooincide with the diet.I have never bought the book or any of the supplements or teas from her site, and I think it's easy enough to follow from the website if you are just wanting to give it a trial run. I don't use any fiber supplements, and I don't find the diet to be particularly expensive to follow, or difficult. I'm not much of a cook either. I eat alot of tuna salad made with fat free mayo on white or "wheat" (not whole wheat) bread, and turkey or chicken sandwiches, smoothies made with FF soymilk a banana and some frozen berries (no extra sweetener is needed), plain pasta or pasta salad made with FF italian dressing and a small amount of vegetables, Mrs. Grass chicken noodle soup, soy yogurts, and once in a while I make pancakes or sausage gravy on toast made with soy sausage and soy dairy. I drink water mostly, and an occasional small glass of juice, or herbal tea.


----------



## 23394

You are so lucky the diet did nothing for me. Its funny though I can have French Fries and a burger and it doesn't bother me; i have a bowl o oatmeal and banana and i'm running to the bathroom. I have noticed that foods that take slower to digest for me seem not to 'trigger' an IBS attack. Also for yogurt i have only one a day and I found out that yogurt makes your digestion move food faster through your GI tract, which is something I don't really need. But on Heather's diet I did follow it. I took her suggestions of taking my solube fiber supplement before eating any insoluble foods, taking it before going to a restaurant; loading up on french bread at a restaruant, eating white rice, and cornmeal. Did no good except put on the lbs and also felt sluggish all the time. Also my primary care doctor who combines east and west medicine in treating aliments told me to 'knock off' the white starch, high carb foods as this can lead to 'diabetes (not the world's greastest speller) as the starch converts to sugar and into turns to fat.Thanks for your reply


----------



## 14048

I started reading Heather's book and use the cheat sheet as a model for things to eat and not to eat. In the beginning, we all had to start somewhere and I feel this is a good place to start. I have several books on IBS besides hers. As long as something works for somebody, then that is all that matters. We offer up to others what has helped us and then they can either try it or not, it is up to them as everybody is different. These boards are great because we all get to tell our stories and learn from other people's stories. Linda's calcium works for me but maybe it won't for you. But, until you try something, you just don't know. Unfortunately, there are no magic pills, no genie in the bottle, no magic potions or any other rabbits to pull out of a hat. We are all individuals and we will try almost anything to get rid of this nasty thing known as IBS. I hope you find something that works for you.GadJett


----------

